# First crochet project!



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Baby blanket with a continuing granny square. I used perfect pink, white and lavender colored yarn. 

Wanted to share with you all!
View attachment 23698
View attachment 23699
View attachment 23700


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 15, 2014)

It's beautiful! I've been crocheting for a couple of months now, but haven't attempted anything that big. 

May I ask, what is a "granny square?" I've seen the term so much, but don't know what it means. ;-)


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Happeesupermom said:


> It's beautiful! I've been crocheting for a couple of months now, but haven't attempted anything that big.
> 
> May I ask, what is a "granny square?" I've seen the term so much, but don't know what it means. ;-)[/
> 
> I believe it is the middle 4 colors in my blanket. A square that you can stitch together with others or do a continuing one like I did. Please any pro crochet guys or gals....... Am I kinda right???  I have only done 3 scarfs, 2 hats and this blanket. Very new crochet gal... And self taught from YouTube videos.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mommatwo2, you described it perfectly.
It was very popular in the 1960s. Pochos, sweaters, vests, bags, hats and of course, blankets were made with granny squares.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 15, 2014)

I see. So, a granny square is basically any pattern that takes a bunch of small squares stitched together to make the project (scarf, blanket, etc.)?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Fold,
Mommatwo2 & Happeesupermom,

Mommatwo2,
That's beautiful! I love the colors you used. I think Im going to have to give the granny square a try.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great job! Your stitches look nice and evena nod your tension is good. Congratulations!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

It is so pretty! Great job.:goodjob:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Cpht (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

great first project! Wow! Mine is an unfinished dishcloth!

Welcome!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Granny squares are an awesome crochet fundamentals lesson, so they're great for beginners (my Mammy made me make TONS of granny squares when I was a kid so that, "Someday, when you want to crochet lace, you'll understand how to keep it flat."). 

Your blanket is beautiful, the colors are perfect!!


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! I love the colors too. I didn't want traditional pink. The couple I made it for are open to color.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW- that is amazing! my first crochet project- was a sad sad looking washcloth! Great job!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Very pretty:thumb:


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a beautiful blanket! I'm working on my first blanket, too, but I was a chicken with the colors. It's all one color and I'm about half done.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

PRETTY !!!! Nice job !!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Happeesupermom said:


> I see. So, a granny square is basically any pattern that takes a bunch of small squares stitched together to make the project (scarf, blanket, etc.)?



I LOVE granny squares!

The granny square refers to the square itself, which is worked with clusters of double crochets and chains. It was traditionally worked to use up odd scraps of yarn, then the small squares sewn together to make a quilt or mat, but it can be any size, as the OP's beautiful blanket demonstrates.


----------

